# Is this a Dayglow?



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

I got him, and a few others at my local fish store. They were listed as "Flame Victorian Hap" but its, not a Flameback, or a Uganda Fire. So They were at the store for a while, and then they finally started to color up just recently, and I was curious to what they might be, so I got them. And my research tells me they look like Dayglows.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

He's too young to be sure, but for now my guess would be Kyoga flameback. Check back when he's a bit older.

Kevin


----------

